# Cannot see author of quoted post in Tapatalk



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hello forum admins,

When using the Tapatalk app to read the forums on my iPad and iPhone, I cannot see the author of a quoted post. It shows the post itself, I just can't see the author.

The app was just updated to version 2.0 and it is still happening (it was happening in the previous version of the app as well). Others have reported that the author of a quoted post shows in the Tapatalk app when viewing other forums; just not at TCF. This suggests that maybe the Tapatalk plugin at TCF needs to be updated? Just thought I'd bring it up in case there was anything we could do about it.

ETA: here's an example:










Thanks!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks for reporting this issue. I use Tapatalk on 5 forums -- and only on TCF do I experience this issue, exactly as described.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

This is the main reason I do not use Tapatalk, since I don't want to have to switch apps when I switch forums.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

crowfan said:


> Hello forum admins,
> 
> When using the Tapatalk app to read the forums on my iPad and iPhone, I cannot see the author of a quoted post. It shows the post itself, I just can't see the author.
> 
> ...


Who said that??


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

To add a little more info... The author's name is displayed when replying to the post:









Also, when I go back to edit a post that has a quote, the name also appears correctly...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll let them know.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

New version is installed -- let me know if it helps. Feel free to PM me with any details, I want to make sure I do all I can to get this working (and contact Tapatalk if needed)

Thanks, Pete


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Peter Redmer said:


> New version is installed -- let me know if it helps. Feel free to PM me with any details, I want to make sure I do all I can to get this working (and contact Tapatalk if needed)
> 
> Thanks, Pete


Test reply...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Still not showing the person being quoted...


----------

